# "Low Coolant Flow"



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys, long time / no see. 

Today my check engine light came on (2011 Cruze LT) and I took it to Autozone to be scanned. The code came out as "low coolant flow". I topped the bad boy off with coolant but the light hasn't come off. Also, keep in mind that the air conditioner is running poorly and the fan is loudly blowing like never before. The temperatures outside are reaching around 100 degrees. The gauge is still at normal temperature.

Has anyone had issues with this / have any ideas what else can be done? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Water pump or thermostat time. It will be covered under warranty. Take it to a dealer and get a rental - please stop driving that car before it overheats and warps the head/engine block. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What the heck is up with all these water pump issues with the cruze lately?! Kinda scary and disappointing to say the least.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What the heck is up with all these water pump issues with the cruze lately?! Kinda scary and disappointing to say the least.


If it makes you feel any better, the water pumps on Toyota 2.4's were a complete and total POS.

Toyota recalls 2.77 million vehicles over water pump or steering problems - NY Daily News

I'd like to see GM do this, but I doubt it would happen. It had been a problem with their vehicles for something like 8 years before the recall was issued, though...


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Water pump or thermostat time. It will be covered under warranty. Take it to a dealer and get a rental - please stop driving that car before it overheats and warps the head/engine block.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Unfortunately I'm a few thousands miles over warranty. Looks like it will be coming out of my pocket.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You're over the 100,000 mile powertrain warranty? Both of these would be covered by powertrain.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Join the club.. warranty fixed it completely. Seems like a defect that GM doesn't want to issue a huge recall for.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Join the club.. warranty fixed it completely. Seems like a defect that GM doesn't want to issue a huge recall for.


We knew about this last year. Fortunately, it is covered under power train, and if the replacement is also defective, it will fail under power train as well. It's an annoyance, but my understanding based on my communication with GM is that the issue was resolved after a certain production date.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So, what's the earlies anyone had these fail?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Join the club.. warranty fixed it completely. Seems like a defect that GM doesn't want to issue a huge recall for.


Hello ErikBEggs,

Glad to see warranty covered your issue and your vehicle was fixed. I apologize for any inconvenience this caused for you. If any concerns or questions arise, don't hesitate to reach out to us via private message!

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MJCasiano said:


> Hey guys, long time / no see.
> 
> Today my check engine light came on (2011 Cruze LT) and I took it to Autozone to be scanned. The code came out as "low coolant flow". I topped the bad boy off with coolant but the light hasn't come off. Also, keep in mind that the air conditioner is running poorly and the fan is loudly blowing like never before. The temperatures outside are reaching around 100 degrees. The gauge is still at normal temperature.
> 
> Has anyone had issues with this / have any ideas what else can be done? Thanks in advance.


Hello MJCasiano, 

I apologize for the low coolant flow issue your vehicle has. I see you stated you are out of warranty. However, are you still going to bring your vehicle into the dealership for a diagnosis and possible repair and fix? Please let us know what you decide to do. We can be contacted via private message if you would like to further discuss anything.

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You're over the 100,000 mile powertrain warranty? Both of these would be covered by powertrain.


No I'm over the 36,000 bumper-to-bumper warranty. So I should be able to take this in and have it covered? That would be a day made.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MJCasiano said:


> No I'm over the 36,000 bumper-to-bumper warranty. So I should be able to take this in and have it covered? That would be a day made.


Yes sir. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

UPDATE: Just dropped my Cruze off at the dealership. Now I'm awaiting the emphasis of whether this is covered or not by the power train warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Please just let me know if I can be of any assistance to you MJCasiano! Send me a private message and I will assist.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Thanks for the update. Please just let me know if I can be of any assistance to you MJCasiano! Send me a private message and I will assist.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


I sent you a private message yesterday.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I apologize for the confusion. Yesterday was my off day. I will go look at it now.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

UPDATE: It's been three days since I took it in with a scheduled appointment. They are just now getting to my vehicle - makes me wonder why I bothered with an appointment. They said my car is leaking fuel and needs a fuel line / fuel damper replaced and it's not going to be covered under the power train warranty. They quoted $314 plus labor. I called the most trustworthy mechanic around here and he had never heard of a "fuel damper".

I've never seen my car leak fuel or even have that odor. They refuse to look at my original reason for coming in (faulty water pump) until this issue is resolved. Any thoughts on what my next action should be? Sound like a scam?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MJCasiano said:


> UPDATE: It's been three days since I took it in with a scheduled appointment. They are just not getting to my vehicle. They said my car is leaking fuel and needs a fuel line / fuel damper replaced and it's not going to be covered under the power train warranty. They quoted $314 plus labor. I've never seen my car leak fuel or even have that odor. They refuse to look at my original reason for coming in (faulty water pump) until this issue is resolved. Any thoughts on what my next action should be? Sound like a scam?


Id have them show me were its leaking.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Bumper to bumper is cosmetic. Your powertrain should absolutely 100% cover this. I had the exact same issue. It appeared that the dealership was already aware of the problem and happily took care of it. As stated in other threads, it seems to be a early Cruze production defect.


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Bumper to bumper is cosmetic. Your powertrain should absolutely 100% cover this. I had the exact same issue. It appeared that the dealership was already aware of the problem and happily took care of it. As stated in other threads, it seems to be a early Cruze production defect.


That's what I thought. Surely the fuel line falls into the parameters of power train... They say no.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

fuel line is not part of the power train so this would be an out of pocket expense since your over 36,000 miles. I would have them show me the leak but would not pay that much to get it fixed, I would take to someone else. 

Gas tank, fuel pump & lines, Brakes and lines, any sensors not related to emissions, switches, computers(and more I probably forgot) are all not covered by the power train warranty. The water pump being part of the engine is covered.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi MJCasiano

I sent you a private message requesting some information from you so that I can call this dealership tomorrow. Looking forward to your response.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MJCasiano (Jan 25, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Hi MJCasiano
> 
> I sent you a private message requesting some information from you so that I can call this dealership tomorrow. Looking forward to your response.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jackie. I just sent you my information. I also contacted the dealer I bought the car from, listing all the problems I've had in the six months of ownership and they said to send my latest repair bill and they'll try to reimburse me some money.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Got it MJCasiano! I am just about to leave for the night. I will contact the dealer tomorrow. I will send you a message after I do. Have a great night.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## sm55429 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am having very similar symptoms with my cooling system. What was the outcome of this? Did the powertrain warranty cover the repairs?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sm55429 said:


> I am having very similar symptoms with my cooling system. What was the outcome of this? Did the powertrain warranty cover the repairs?


Hello sm55429, 

Welcome to Cruze Talk! Happy to have you part of the community. I am sorry you are experiencing an issue with your cooling system. We look at each customer on a case-by-case basis. We are more than happy to discuss your current situation with you. Please reach out to us via private message and include your contact information, VIN and current mileage. We look forward to hearing from you.

Sincerely,

Laura M.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

